# Country Wiring



## packsaddle (Oct 18, 2009)

This masterpiece was discovered during an investigation of a commercial structure built without permits or inspections.

This is exactly how I found it.

All I did was open the panel door a little wider to expose the "diversity" of wiring methods for the viewer (which, later, included the local Judge).


----------



## RJJ (Oct 19, 2009)

Re: Country Wiring

How is it grounded? I see nothing!


----------



## jim baird (Oct 19, 2009)

Re: Country Wiring

pack I think that's how Dan'l Boone used to do it.


----------



## fatboy (Oct 19, 2009)

Re: Country Wiring

Grounding? We don't need no stinkin grounding.........come on RJJ  :roll:


----------



## Builder Bob (Oct 19, 2009)

Re: Country Wiring

I beleive that this here is the old three wire system. The equipment geounding bar is tied to the grounded conductor across the top. The grounded conductor has the grounding and the grounded conductors going back to the meter.


----------



## JBI (Oct 19, 2009)

Re: Country Wiring

My favorite part is in the top left hand corner. The yellow sheathed romex with the 'dent' in the sheathing where it gets pinched between the box and the door!


----------



## vegas paul (Oct 19, 2009)

Re: Country Wiring

jd - not to worry, the cover never gets closed.


----------



## peach (Oct 19, 2009)

Re: Country Wiring

real pretty, pack...

good to see you....  I think you're the last one on my list to contact..


----------



## FM William Burns (Oct 19, 2009)

Re: Country Wiring

Looks like I've seen your wire jockey's work before:


----------



## JBI (Oct 21, 2009)

Re: Country Wiring

FM - Don't be such a fuddy-duddy! Just have them pop an extension or two on that box and they'll be good to go! Of course, you'll probably be back with your buddies in short order... You know, the ones with the fat, long hoses?


----------

